# A "New" Category of Poison Bottle



## mctaggart67 (Jul 18, 2014)

Since moving to Western Canada, the Prairie province of Alberta in particular, I've gotten to know and acquire these and similar ACL gopher poison jars. There are also similar gopher poison tins. I'm curious to know if anyone out there collects this style, too?


----------



## goodman1966 (Jul 18, 2014)

Glen, I collect insecticide bottle and tins, and anything rodent related because I'm an exterminator. But the pickings are slim. Nice graphics on that jar ! I recently picked up this one. [attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## mctaggart67 (Jul 18, 2014)

Mitch, nicely done with a striking bottle. What a great graphic!


----------



## goodman1966 (Jul 18, 2014)

There is a cork top version too, I would love to have one.


----------



## LisaTammy (Jul 19, 2014)

That embossed rat bottle is awesome!!Lisa


----------

